# Positive experience with Dr. Chapel & MSU



## IWishToLearn (Aug 6, 2005)

Preface: Letter sent to Dr. Chapel, Sr. Master Professor and Director of Martial Science University & the Ed Parker Institute. I am posting this here as a courtesy to, and in appreciation of the efforts of Dr. Chapel.

 Dear Dr. Chapel & MSU,

Let me start off by saying I had an absolutely wonderful night taking in what I could glean from Dr. Chapels mastery of his Art and the tremendous abilities of his teaching skills evident in the way his students have command of their skills. I found myself hungering for more information about body alignment, structural stability, and while Ive had a healthy regard from past and present training for pressure points and meridians, nothing in my previous training has ever had the same effect as the simple demonstrations Dr. Chapel was kind enough to show me last night.

I have been privileged to study under several true Masters, while I doubt highly that anyone at MSU needs to be reminded, Dr. Chapel is indeed a Master of his Art. I mentioned this in passing to Dr. Chapel last night, Ill reiterate it here for the benefit of the rest of MSU; in my experience nothing can convey true Mastery of an Art quite like the control and presence exhibited by a true Master. The best way Ive found to know, like right here and now, if someone is indeed a Master or merely claiming such, is to put complete trust in whatever said person wishes to show you; if the pain is intense for the duration of whatever technique the person applies and is gone as soon as they release you, that person is indeed truly a Master of their Art. If, on the other hand, that person puts you in a position of pain and that pain continues on after the hold/lock/etc is released, said person may understand the principles theyre using, but they have not developed the ability to control their power to the degree behooving of a true Master. After feeling what I can only fathom is the tip of the iceberg so to speak, I knew instantaneously that Dr. Chapel was in that category of Mastery. Everyone at MSU is indeed privileged and blessed to have him as their leader and guide on their Journey through the Arts.

Please feel free to use this letter in whichever manner you feel is appropriate. You and all of MSU opened your doors and shared knowledge with me, and for that I am grateful and I hope to one day be able to return as a continuing student. I feel the least I can do in return is provide this written acknowledgement of the experience.

Thank you to all of MSU and to Dr. Chapel for your knowledge, wisdom, and humor.

Sincerely,

Steve Zalazowski


----------



## Doc (Aug 6, 2005)

IWishToLearn said:
			
		

> Preface: Letter sent to Dr. Chapel, Sr. Master Professor and Director of Martial Science University & the Ed Parker Institute. I am posting this here as a courtesy to, and in appreciation of the efforts of Dr. Chapel.
> 
> Dear Dr. Chapel & MSU,
> 
> ...


Thanks for finally geting by Steve. It took you awhile but I'm glad we finally met face-to-face. It was fun and you are a true gentleman. Always welcome sir. Stop in again when you get back in Southern California. :asian:  :asian:  :asian:


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 6, 2005)

That's a great letter!  It's nice to know that courtesy is alive and well.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 6, 2005)

Theban_Legion said:
			
		

> That's a great letter!  It's nice to know that courtesy is alive and well.


 I just want to know how much it set back Doc to have him put all that in print!

 :uhyeah:


----------



## Doc (Aug 7, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I just want to know how much it set back Doc to have him put all that in print!
> 
> :uhyeah:


I owe him dinner because he was short on time. And if you'd pay up, I'd be all even.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 7, 2005)

I have to respectfully disagree with you Dr. Chapel; you owe me nothing. I took home far more than I had any right to expect. If anything it should be me buying you dinner.

 Forever a Student of the Arts,

 Steve Zalazowski


----------



## Doc (Aug 7, 2005)

IWishToLearn said:
			
		

> I have to respectfully disagree with you Dr. Chapel; you owe me nothing. I took home far more than I had any right to expect. If anything it should be me buying you dinner.
> 
> Forever a Student of the Arts,
> 
> Steve Zalazowski


Dude, chill. You're blowing it for me man. I'm trying to get the Golden Dragon to pay up!!!!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 7, 2005)

Heh...oh...right.

 ::steps back a moment in time::

 *clears throat*

 I retract my previous statement, I'd be happy to take you up on dinner Dr. Chapel.


----------



## Bode (Aug 7, 2005)

It was a pleasure to meet you Steve. The open mind and "wish to learn" were exactly what we needed and encourage. Thanks for stopping in and we hope you join us!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 8, 2005)

Believe me. If I weren't living 6 hours North of where the Kenpo heart beats strongest, I'd have been a part of several schools long ago. I may not know good kenpo from a sack of beans, but I do know how to tell who knows their stuff. I'm not interested in politics and I could care less who says who did what to whom. It's nice to have found two places during my Southern Cali trip that are also disinterested in politics. The attitude--"if you're interested in what we do, let's help each other learn" is a trait I hold dear; and have found far too little of. I really could care less what people on the outside looking in have to say. I know what motivates me and when I see something I'm interested in learning, I do what is in my power to try and learn it.

 I try to live my life with integrity and respect for others. It's easy to cast doubt on other people when you haven't stood in their shoes and experienced life and learning as they have. I am coming far too late to the Kenpo game, but as I believe SGM Parker said...as long as the principles and concepts are there, it's worth doing. I hope I can one day be a tenth of the inspirational force SGM Parker was. If I can accomplish that I'll have no reason to complain.

 *Salute all around*


----------



## SION (Aug 8, 2005)

Steve,

Dont let a little thing like 6 hours put you off, I live 6,000 miles away and have managed to make it quite regular considering!

It was great to hear your positive experience, I know all to well of the Doc`s generosity, especially when it come to the art he loves and sharing his knowledge of the art, you sound like you had a lot put in that little head all at once, you have to keep going back to remember all that you will forget.


Kevin


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 8, 2005)

Heh, I'll consider myself lucky if I can learn 1/100th of what Doc has forgotten over the years ;-).


----------



## SION (Aug 8, 2005)

I hear you, thats why I have so many hours of tape, its still hard to keep up.

But all very worth it.

K


----------



## kenposikh (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi STeve,

those were very nice words you posted there. I am sure that your experiences with Doc were certainly something to remember as I know mine are. You are privelidged to be so close to the Doc and have access to him and his knowledge. I am lucky as well that I have one of Docs students as my instructor here in the UK and belive me training sessions just are so mind blowing each time I go.

Hey Doc my legs have recovered now


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 9, 2005)

I, for one, am awfully happy to see folks liken' what Doc is putting out.  He is, and always has been a gentleman, and a guidepost to me.  I hope, someday, to be remembered in the same fond way by someone.   :ultracool


----------



## Doc (Aug 9, 2005)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> I, for one, am awfully happy to see folks liken' what Doc is putting out.  He is, and always has been a gentleman, and a guidepost to me.  I hope, someday, to be remembered in the same fond way by someone.   :ultracool


You already are Dan. See you in Nebraska.


----------



## Shortay (Aug 10, 2005)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> Hey Doc my legs have recovered now


That sounds like a challenge to me!!!!! Doc can you please teach me the leg-jelly thing when I come over so I can do it to Amrik when I get back?

See you soon

xxx


----------



## kenposikh (Aug 10, 2005)

Shortay said:
			
		

> That sounds like a challenge to me!!!!! Doc can you please teach me the leg-jelly thing when I come over so I can do it to Amrik when I get back?
> 
> See you soon
> 
> xxx




Ahem now now Shortay don't start picking on me you know how sensitive I am. Sorry I missed you last friday but I was in London. Have a great time while your in the States as I'm sure you will.


----------

